# iPhone released in Austria & Ireland



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

Add two more to the list of iPhone blessed countries. Of course Canada is yet to be added, if ever, to that oh so private list.

Link to MacRumors article: clicky


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Doesn't this embarrass Ted? Doesn't he know the groundswell of anger (not just because of the iPhone, I'm referring to his "keep them as serfs" mentality in general) he's creating, a HUGE (way bigger than the iPhone) swell of customers who WILL leave the moment they get a real chance??

This has now gotten to the point where Canada begins to look foolish in the eyes of the world.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> This has now gotten to the point where Canada begins to look foolish in the eyes of the world.


Whoa - overreact much?

Trust me, Canada doesn't look "foolish in the eyes of the world" because they don't have freaking *iPhones*. The rest of the world couldn't give a rat's ass if Canada has iPhones or not. Let's try to keep a *little* perspective, shall we?


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*I agree...*

I actually agree with Chas, to a degree. We don't look foolish because we don't have the phone. We look foolish because the only reason we don't have the phone is because Rogers, as well as the others, are too greedy to provide reasonable rates. What the iphone has done, is finally show the rest of the country/world just how badly we're being robbed. I know that I, for one, had no idea just how bad it was here until all the US deals became public knowledge.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

iandesign said:


> We don't look foolish because we don't have the phone. We look foolish because the only reason we don't have the phone is because Rogers, as well as the others, are too greedy to provide reasonable rates.


OMG....OK...you're *starting* to look foolish becuase you're *whining* about not having a frikking *phone*.


> What the iphone has done, is finally show the rest of the country/world just how badly we're being robbed.


Again - the rest of the world doesn't give a damn about you being "robbed" cause you can't have an iPhone.

And, really..."being robbed"? Do you somehow think you have a *right* to have/use an iPhone?


> I know that I, for one, had no idea just how bad it was here until all the US deals became public knowledge.


If that's the best you can do to make Canada "a bad place", it's one awfully lucky country...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I think you're basing this too much on how we don't have an iPhone. It's the fact our rates are through the roof compared to everyone else.

Secondly, Rogers has no reason to bring the iPhone here when people are eating up the 1GB for $65 plans. Hell, when you mention iPhone to Rogers CS, that's the first plan rate they tell you about.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think it is embarrassing that we don't have the iPhone in Canada. I think it is embarrassing that we have such a tight hegemony of a monopoly in Canada. I mean what do you want, crook A (Bell) or crook B ( Rogers). No one else (in Canada) has the infrastructure to even dance the cha cha with these guys. Never mind the Tango.

For all the damn anti-monopoly regulation and institutions we have in this country we have a pretty contrary situation in our air waves. I guess Smith was right: liberalize to re monopolize.

As soon as the doors are opened in this country (and they never will fully) Bell and Rogers will die. Get T-Mobile, AT&T or TelMex in here and they are toast.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Why can't some people read...*

Well Shawn, as everyone after you noticed, I wasn't talking or whining about a friggin' iphone. As everyone, except you, realized was that I was talking about the rates.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

The fact of the matter is, that most of the world just assumes that we are part of the US and therefore have the iPhone. If they were made aware of the price gouging that occurs here then we would be laughed at. And I think we deserve to be treated with scorn for allowing the CRTC to run our lives. From everything from television,radio,magazines,cell providers and the internet their "nanny" interference infuriates me. Poor little Canadians need their protection from the evil outside world.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Canada should be embarrassed.

We pay the highest cell phone rates on this planet period. There is not one single country out there who pays what we pay here, it is absolutely disgusting.

We also pay the highest internet rates compared to our friends in the South? Why? We are very limited in our choices here. For most people, it is either Rogers or Bell. Wow, we have so many choices eh?

The iPhone is not just a phone, we are talking about the technology behind it and what will happen in the future. Why should Canadians be deprived of using such a device? Technology is technology, if it is available and we like it, why not have it?

All it is going to take is for ONE SINGLE carrier outside of our country to step in and allow us Canadians to purchase the iPhone from them, have comparable data rates as in the U.S.. When that happens, Rogers will be screaming, Bell will be screaming, because Canadians are tech junkies. Here where RIM is located where I live, the iPhone is visible wherever you go. These are all UNLOCKED iPhones, imagine the impact of sales and $$$ when and if the iPhone comes to Canada. It is going to be huge. Right now, Apple and AT&T are getting $$$ from Canadians with unlocked phones, no matter where you buy them from, in the end Apple and AT&T are getting the money. What kind of company in Canada allows that to happen? Allows a competitors phone from another country to be used here and not making a profit off of it? RIM and Blackberry's are not the future, iPhone and what it will become is the future. Canada loves technology, don't be surprised if you find a few companies from Canada who will be on the iFund list of company's to come. 

My wallet is waiting, whoever brings the iPhone to Canada, will not only get my $$, but will also receive a lot more when I have my employees using an iPhone device as well.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

iandesign said:


> Well Shawn, as everyone after you noticed, I wasn't talking or whining about a friggin' iphone. As everyone, except you, realized was that I was talking about the rates.


Fine - I stand corrected. But the rest of the world really doesn't care if Canadians are being "robbed" over their cell phone costs. Those kinds of statements are a *bit* over blown, don't you think?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MacGYVER said:


> The iPhone is not just a phone, we are talking about the technology behind it and what will happen in the future. Why should Canadians be deprived of using such a device?


This is so true! Just as iPod changed the music industry, so is iPhone. David Pogue is right, the iPhone is a game changer.


> I can’t tell you how huge this is going to be. There will be thousands of iPhone programs, covering every possible interest. The iPhone will be valuable for far more than simple communications tasks; it will be the first widespread pocket desktop computer. You’re witnessing the birth of a third major computer platform: Windows, Mac OS X, iPhone.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

I believe I understand what Shawn is saying.

To add a measure of perspective to this discussion, Canada now has the 8th largest economy in the world, on the order of $1.4 trillion, and is ranked 4th in terms of the Human Development Index. 

Still, advancement comes at the urging of the populace, so complaining can be a good thing. 

References:
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/index.html
http://hdr.undp.org/en/statistics/


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> Canada should be embarrassed.


Agreed - but not for it's cell phone rates. *That's* a bit silly, don't you think?


> Why? We are very limited in our choices here. For most people, it is either Rogers or Bell. Wow, we have so many choices eh?


Yeah - that's what happens when you have a geographically huge country with a miniscule population. You're not going to get all the things other countries have. Boo -frikking-hoo.


> Why should Canadians be deprived of using such a device? Technology is technology, if it is available and we like it, why not have it?


Because there is no Canadian (or American or Austrian or Ugandan) God Given Right to Technology.


> All it is going to take is for ONE SINGLE carrier outside of our country to step in and allow us Canadians to purchase the iPhone from them, have comparable data rates as in the U.S.


LOL Is that all it will take? I think it will also take you having a better grasp of the government's involvement in all of this. And a better grasp of basic economics.


> Right now, Apple and AT&T are getting $$$ from Canadians with unlocked phones


For the most part, no they are not. Unless those Canadian iPhones are running on the AT&T network, AT&T derives no revenue from them. And with no revenue from them, AT& can't and doesn't pass on revenue to Apple.


> What kind of company in Canada allows that to happen? Allows a competitors phone from another country to be used here and not making a profit off of it?


Do you not believe that, if they could stop it, the Canadian phone companies *would*?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ShawnKing it amazes me to not end how well you define the term 'jerk'.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> ShawnKing it amazes me to not end how well you define the term 'jerk'.


Thanks. If by "trying to be reasonable and showing others how to do so" is your definition of jerk, I stand by it.

Throwing out lines like "Canada should be embarrassed" and "The whole world thinks Canada looks foolish" is way over the top.

And calling me names? *Really* pointless.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You just don't listen to people. People have qualified what they have said and you interpret it to your liking.

Besides it is just how you retort everything. You are plain rude. Not just once or twice, but all the time. You can be cheeky without being a jerk.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Leave Shawn alone! He has a great show and a HOT wife, so he wins. LOL.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> You just don't listen to people.


I do - all the time. It's part of my job.


> People have qualified what they have said and you interpret it to your liking.


You'll notice I apologized for misquoting someone. I also exactly quoted others - no one but you seems to take issue with that.


> Besides it is just how you retort everything.


With comments and opinion? Sorry - only way I know how to "retort".


> You are plain rude. Not just once or twice, but all the time. You can be cheeky without being a jerk.


And at least my way is better than yours. You notice I don't call people names for no readily apparent reason.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard Scott Bourne on Macbreak Weekly this week (great podcast, btw) say he had 'inside sources' on the iPhone not coming to Canada because someone else owns the iPhone name up here.

Don't diss Scott, he has a vest made of iPhones.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

harpoon said:


> I heard Scott Bourne on Macbreak Weekly this week (great podcast, btw) say he had 'inside sources' on the iPhone not coming to Canada because someone else owns the iPhone name up here.


LOL Scott is full of crap. "Someone else" owned the iPhone name here in the US but that didn't stop Apple.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm still counting on the rumors that I've heard that the Rogers deal fell through and they're working on a deal with Telus - which means that likely they're working on a CDMA version... I'm still being optimistic about that... despite the fact I'm w/ Bell

I do have to say that I love my HTC touch. I've loaded iPhone skins and similar iPhone apps to it... and I have to say... I prefer the Win Mob. platform...


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Agreed - but not for it's cell phone rates. *That's* a bit silly, don't you think?
> 
> Yeah - that's what happens when you have a geographically huge country with a miniscule population. You're not going to get all the things other countries have. Boo -frikking-hoo.
> 
> ...


Nope, not being silly at all. Europe and Asia have proven to be leaders when it comes to using cell phones and technology over the U.S. and Canada. Plain and simple. 

Canada is the leader over the United States with the most per capita hooked up to the internet. We might be smaller in population over the U.S., but we have more people paying and using the internet then in the U.S.. Therefore, demanding or wanting to use the latest technology is not asking much for a country who is wired and ready to use it for almost every household. 

Our governments involvement and better grasp of economics? Ok, so we have to deal with the CRTC, we got iTunes past them, I really don't see the iPhone being an issue with them as we currently have cellphones and plans in place. Economics? Please.... if the demand for the iPhone wasn't present in this country, why do you think we have thousands of UNLOCKED phones across the country with a huge potential for a lot more once and if the iPhone becomes publicly available with a decent plan? Have you asked Apple lately to hand over the numbers of UNLOCKED phones sold to Canada or are operating in Canada? You would be surprised I think. The iPhone exists, therefore it will make money as people will buy it and the plans. Like I said before, Canadians thrive on technology, we love gadgets. I'm not sure you understand how important that statement is. 

It would be like SONY saying, sorry Canada, but we won't sell the Playstation brand name because we don't want to make money. That doesn't make sense to me, I'm sure Apple sees the money on the wall, there is something holding them back from delivering the iPhone, just like iTunes was held back for different reasons. Since Rogers doesn't have the balls to say that it isn't them holding the iPhone from entering Canada, one can only assume at this point. 

Look it is pretty simple, either Apple, Rogers, RIM or who ever needs to come out and make some sort of statement to clear this garbage up. Right now, nobody wants to talk. I think that would be the most responsible thing to do at this point. If a country like Ireland can have access to the iPhone and plans, I'm sure we here in Canada can have the same.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> Throwing out lines like "Canada should be embarrassed" and "The whole world thinks Canada looks foolish" is way over the top.
> 
> And calling me names? *Really* pointless.


I'm with Shawn on the names thing. He's far too ugly to be affected by name-calling. 

(He knows I'm kidding -- right Shawn? HEY! OW! QUITIT!!!) 

I just want to clarify that I did *NOT* say "the whole world thinks Canada looks foolish." I said it looks ridiculous for a country this powerful, economically and technologically advanced, and great (no doubt about it, Canada is a *great* country!) to be unable to have the same technology, AND PLANS/RATES, as the US. Or at the VERY least, the same plans/rates as frickin' AUSTRIA. People who follow iPhone stories closely (not just Apple fans) outside Canada may very well (and should!) be wondering "what the heck is the problem keeping the iPhone out of Canada?"

We're wondering that ourselves!!

I stand by my remark. You may still think it's "over the top," but riddle me this, Batman ... can you tell me any _other_ consumer technology that Canada is NOT allowed to have at more or less the same level/cost as the US?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> can you tell me any _other_ consumer technology that Canada is NOT allowed to have at more or less the same level/cost as the US?


You're kidding, right? There is all *kinds* of stuff from Apple alone that Canadians, to use your (silly) phrase, aren't "allowed" to have - or, at the very least, have to wait X period of time before it becomes available.

BTW, have you tried to get Tivo up there on Vancouver Island? Another technology not available for many years in Canada because Canadians weren't "allowed" to have it.

Take a look at cars and motorcycles in/from Japan and Europe. There are all kinds of makes and models that North Americans aren't "allowed" to have.

As I said before, you don't have some God given right to technology.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm actually kinda worried that once Rogers/Fido start selling the iPhone it will be a dumbed down version that they purposefully handicap. After all, they do that to all of their current cell phones.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

irontree said:


> I'm actually kinda worried that once Rogers/Fido start selling the iPhone it will be a dumbed down version that's they purposefully handicap. After all, they do that to all of their current cell phones.


Really?

Which phone or phones are you talking about??

.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it's a combination of things keeping the iPhone from being sold here. First, Comwave owns the iPhone trademark for their VOIP service, which I believe they came up with the name from all the iPhone rumors that have been floating around for 5+ years. But they got the product out first here.

Second is Rogers because yes they are a dickhead company that will screw you around at any chance they get. 3rd world countries like India have better cell plans than we do.

The demand here for the iPhone is so high that some people pay $100+ over retail just to get one or drive hours to the USA just to get one.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> BTW, have you tried to get Tivo up there on Vancouver Island? Another technology not available for many years in Canada because Canadians weren't "allowed" to have it.


Touche. I had not even thought about the Tivo. Good point.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Really?
> 
> Which phone or phones are you talking about??
> 
> .


W580i and the W810i I guess I'm annoyed that they block the use of MP3's as ringers since they want you to buy their crap. There are ways around it by de-branding the phone or running a little app that actually adds DRM to your MP3's. Also not happy with the crappy Rogers Music app they have on there. I know I have the choice of not using it. Maybe it is taking Rogers so long to get the iPhone to market because they have to write their crappy apps for it so they can sell their tunes and ringers??


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*all this aside*

Canada has a population 5 times bigger than Austria and Ireland's total population is smaller than the Greater Toronto Area! It would take ten Irelands to equal our population!

I've given up waiting and have asked a family member to bring me back one from Florida at the end of the winter. I will be really frustrated if some other carrier jumps on a newly announced G3 model in June (which I secretly suspect).

I have a week or two to change my mind about the one coming from Florida. 

Please, someone, make an announcement soon!!!!!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> I will be really frustrated if some other carrier jumps on a newly announced G3 model in June (which I secretly suspect).


Apple has a 5 year deal with AT&T.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

ShawnKing said:


> Apple has a 5 year deal with AT&T.


Unless in the contract it says it's only for the current model. No one really knows for sure.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CaptainCode said:


> Unless in the contract it says it's only for the current model. No one really knows for sure.


No but give AT&T *some* credit. Would you have signed a 5 year contract for *only* the current model, knowing Apple has brought out new iPods about once every 8 months?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think what consumers here in Canada don't like most of all is the NOT KNOWING. It's very frustrating.

I'd be happy if Rogers would just come out and say either:

1. "We acknowledge the tremendous demand for the iPhone and are working to bring it to you asap."

OR

2. "We have little interest in the iPhone and are not actively pursuing it at this time."

This would at least give us some indication of what WE should do (wait, act, storm Rogers' HQ with torches and pitchforks, etc).


----------



## amoda (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with Chas, all I really want to know is where Rogers & Apple are. If they are planning to bring it, even in a years time, or not at all, I just want to know. 

It's ridiculous that there is absolutely no word yet on what's going on. For all we know they might not have had a single meeting yet (unlikely, i know, but we have no evidence for the contrary). Man, I just want closure! *sobs*


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 1. "We acknowledge the tremendous demand for the iPhone and are working to bring it to you asap."


Rogers has already said that - and its completely meaningless. It's just PR speak. What else are they going to say publicly?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Well right now, even if Canada never gets the ability to have the iPhone, I know of many great people who are stepping up to the plate and becoming developers for the iPhone and the iPod Touch. That should shake things up for RIM and Rogers in the near future. Competing against RIM or going beyond them in technology with regards to their Blackberry is going to be a very interesting next few years ahead. 

Either way, quite a few Canadians own and use the iPhone, including many who live right here in RIMs backyard. Now that the development will be made publicly wide to everyone come this summer, either a carrier gets on board and cashes in on the opportunity, or we Canadians cash in ourselves and leave the carriers behind. I don't need to own an iPhone in order to make huge money as a developer, but it sure would help. Something that a cellphone company should be thinking about when deciding if they should carry the iPhone in Canada. 

Like I said earlier, first company to bring the iPhone to Canada, will be making a lot of money off of me.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

ShawnKing said:


> You're kidding, right? There is all *kinds* of stuff from Apple alone that Canadians, to use your (silly) phrase, aren't "allowed" to have - or, at the very least, have to wait X period of time before it becomes available.
> 
> BTW, have you tried to get Tivo up there on Vancouver Island? Another technology not available for many years in Canada because Canadians weren't "allowed" to have it.
> 
> ...


Shawn, for being a radio host and producer you sure do have a snide way of making your opinions heard. I would hope that if you have guests on your show you wouldn't treat them the way you are treating the users of this forum. There's debating, and then there's creating an argument. Grow up.

To the topic at hand, Canada is not behind in any way in technology. Actually, we are ahead of most (although it may not seem this way). There are countless developments being made in Canada to the technological world, which stands far taller then the status of other countries. Just because the technology isn't available for the average citizen to use doesn't mean it hasn't been implemented.

Also, the monopoly in the Canadian wireless corps is completely true. I agree with Shawn that we have to look into economics a little further before judging these companies. True, they do bring ridiculous sums of money, however expansion is a very difficult thing. In Canada we don't have a very dense population. Being one of the largest countries in the world and only having 33 million people makes it very difficult for expansion. This explains why there is such a monopoly. For a new cell phone network to establish itself (especially GSM), the investment would FAR surpass the gradual return. 

Now there is some Spectrum up for grabs, so we might see some competition start.

In regards to not having the iPhone, well this is all Rogers holding back. I believe they are working to update and expand their network so they can support the iPhone. They are also waiting for a more updates "3G" version of the phone, as Edge was a mistake on Apple's part. (A Phone that is created for mobile internet usage SHOULD NOT be created with a max transfer of 256 kbps. The massive increase in data usage would toll the Rogers networks, and they have to brace for impact. Not only that, consumers would refuse to pay $65 to be able to use the internet on their phone. 

When the iPhone comes out, watch for a nice, reasonably priced data plan to come with it. Don't worry, it WILL come.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> Well right now, even if Canada never gets the ability to have the iPhone, I know of many great people who are stepping up to the plate and becoming developers for the iPhone and the iPod Touch. That should shake things up for RIM and Rogers in the near future. Competing against RIM or going beyond them in technology with regards to their Blackberry is going to be a very interesting next few years ahead.
> 
> Either way, quite a few Canadians own and use the iPhone, including many who live right here in RIMs backyard. Now that the development will be made publicly wide to everyone come this summer, either a carrier gets on board and cashes in on the opportunity, or we Canadians cash in ourselves and leave the carriers behind. I don't need to own an iPhone in order to make huge money as a developer, but it sure would help. Something that a cellphone company should be thinking about when deciding if they should carry the iPhone in Canada.
> 
> Like I said earlier, first company to bring the iPhone to Canada, will be making a lot of money off of me.


On this, as far as I've heard the iPhone is not a very business oriented device - although apple insists it is. It doesn't have the features that business members need. Currently, RIM is the winner in that department, and it will take a major improvement on Apple's part to stir that up. 

Corps will not change from the blackberry to an iPhone just because it's cool. They need real reason.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

MacGYVER said:


> Well right now, even if Canada never gets the ability to have the iPhone, I know of many great people who are stepping up to the plate and becoming developers for the iPhone and the iPod Touch. That should shake things up for RIM and Rogers in the near future. Competing against RIM or going beyond them in technology with regards to their Blackberry is going to be a very interesting next few years ahead.
> 
> Either way, quite a few Canadians own and use the iPhone, including many who live right here in RIMs backyard. Now that the development will be made publicly wide to everyone come this summer, either a carrier gets on board and cashes in on the opportunity, or we Canadians cash in ourselves and leave the carriers behind. I don't need to own an iPhone in order to make huge money as a developer, but it sure would help. Something that a cellphone company should be thinking about when deciding if they should carry the iPhone in Canada.
> 
> Like I said earlier, first company to bring the iPhone to Canada, will be making a lot of money off of me.


OOH, conspiracy theory; What if RIM is putting pressure on Rogers to not carry the iPhone?


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

mikelc2 said:


> On this, as far as I've heard the iPhone is not a very business oriented device - although apple insists it is. It doesn't have the features that business members need. Currently, RIM is the winner in that department, and it will take a major improvement on Apple's part to stir that up.
> 
> Corps will not change from the blackberry to an iPhone just because it's cool. They need real reason.


Did you see the presentation with remote wipe, mass phone management, push email with exchange etc.? I don't know if it's completely going to be able to replace the Blackberry in business but it's a start(when it comes out in June).


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mikelc2 said:


> Shawn, for being a radio host and producer you sure do have a snide way of making your opinions heard.


(sigh) In your opinion.


> I would hope that if you have guests on your show you wouldn't treat them the way you are treating the users of this forum.


And how am I treating them? The one person you quote in your post *agreed* with me.

Generally, i treat people as intelligent adults but also expect them to act likewise.


> There's debating, and then there's creating an argument. Grow up.


And silliness like "grow up" isn't exactly ascting like an adult, is it?


> To the topic at hand, Canada is not behind in any way in technology.


LOL Ummm...yes it is. Note the post that *you* quoted. There is all kinds of "technology" that is simply not available in Canada.


> In regards to not having the iPhone, well this is all Rogers holding back.


I wouldn't be so quick to judge Rogers. We have no idea how heav-handed Apple may or may not be in the negotiations. There's enough blame to go around.


> When the iPhone comes out, watch for a nice, reasonably priced data plan to come with it. Don't worry, it WILL come.


Agreed.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mikelc2 said:


> On this, as far as I've heard the iPhone is not a very business oriented device - although apple insists it is.


It wasn't initially and Apple never said it was.


> It doesn't have the features that business members need.


With iPhone 2.0 coming in June, that will change to a large degree.


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

ShawnKing said:


> (sigh) In your opinion.
> 
> And how am I treating them? The one person you quote in your post *agreed* with me.
> 
> Generally, i treat people as intelligent adults but also expect them to act likewise.


I just meant in general, I don't do this crazy organized quote posting like you do (which i'm going to attempt to do right now, because I like it). Don't worry, your aggressiveness is forgiven in favor of your intellect.



ShawnKing said:


> LOL Ummm...yes it is. Note the post that *you* quoted. There is all kinds of "technology" that is simply not available in Canada.


In cell phones perhaps, but in general not really. We have things like the Canadarm... Kidding, that example is used way too much. And really, it's not that great. Running water and power in our igloos.... 

On a serious note: Look around you at more of a local level. Internet, fibre to the door (doesn't mean we get fiber speeds yet tho, cheap buggers at the telecom companies), ultra advanced traffic systems (way too difficult to even go into the complexity of that). Scientific development (in saskatchewan of all places) like that crazy micron magnifier. Etc. 

We're there, we're in, and we're rockin. Just because the USA gets larger quantities doesn't mean it's better. I mean, who really wants to be like the USA anyways?



ShawnKing said:


> wouldn't be so quick to judge Rogers. We have no idea how heav-handed Apple may or may not be in the negotiations. There's enough blame to go around.


I spoke with a few people that work at rogers, and as far as they can tell, their execs felt the iphone was not currently suitable for the network, and they were waiting to upgrade. Apple wanted Rogers to sell, however withdrew quickly after rogers said "fix your phone".


Also, I didn't know about the iPhone 2.0. Mind you, I havn't really looked.


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Hey shawn, I *got* through *two* minutes of your podcast before *wanting* to *throw* up

No *offense* or anything

P.S Not *thinking* that theres *something* wrong with Canada for having such *outrageous* cellphone *prices* is *ludicrous*.. My cellphone *bill* pushes $600 every *month*.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

G42G6 said:


> My cellphone *bill* pushes $600 every *month*.


sucks to be you...  Mine (with unlimited data) is under $50 after taxes...


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

dmpP said:


> sucks to be you...  Mine (with unlimited data) is under $50 after taxes...


Same here. Mine is $54 usually. And I have a real data plan, not this $7 unlimited browser garbage


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

G42G6 said:


> Hey shawn, I *got* through *two* minutes of your podcast before *wanting* to *throw* up
> 
> No *offense* or anything


None taken. Some folks like our show, some don't. I'm OK with that.


> P.S Not *thinking* that theres *something* wrong with Canada for having such *outrageous* cellphone *prices* is *ludicrous*..


There's nothing wrong with Canada just cause it has high cell phone bills. You really need to get some perspective.


> My cellphone *bill* pushes $600 every *month*.


And somehow, that's the *entire* country's fault?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I just saw this over at macnn: Electronista | Rogers to carry 7.2Mbps ExpressCard modem

After reading the above, it got me thinking. What if Rogers isn't happy with the current version of the iPhone? What if they are waiting for a 3G or better from Apple? If the above technology and rumour is true, once again Canada takes the lead. 

Is it Rogers or Bell who has the face to face video conferencing cell phone technology built in to certain plans and phones? That's something else that is pretty neat as well. By the way at this time of my post, Rogers site is not working and down. Is that normal at this time?


----------



## mikelc2 (Mar 3, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> I just saw this over at macnn: Electronista | Rogers to carry 7.2Mbps ExpressCard modem
> 
> After reading the above, it got me thinking. What if Rogers isn't happy with the current version of the iPhone? What if they are waiting for a 3G or better from Apple? If the above technology and rumour is true, once again Canada takes the lead.
> 
> Is it Rogers or Bell who has the face to face video conferencing cell phone technology built in to certain plans and phones? That's something else that is pretty neat as well. By the way at this time of my post, Rogers site is not working and down. Is that normal at this time?



Rogers site is always down lol.


----------

